# First-timer (dumb) cheese smok'in questions



## Carvendive (Sep 22, 2019)

Temps are starting to drop and I want to smoke up some cheese. Never done it so I've got some questions.

First the equipment. I'm using a RecTec Stampede as chamber only. I'll use my AMNPS Tray 5*8 loaded with apple dust. I'm figuring 4-6 hrs of smoke at or under 70°F.
I'll be doing Parmesan, Montamorii, Blue,  Velveeta, Baby Brick and Munster for my first batch. Softest will likely be the Velveeta and hardest would be the Montamorii or Parmesan
Questions;
1. I'm assuming that I can smoke cheese with a GT anywhere above 36°F and below 90°F. Any problems smoking at that low of a temp?
2. Hard cheese vs soft. Any smoke time differences? Should hard cheese go longer than soft or is it more a issue of porosity?
Thanks, Dave.
Edit: I'm going to be in a limited internet area starting tomorrow so I might be slow replying to anyone if you have questions.


----------



## fivetricks (Sep 22, 2019)

I'll say that I've been more satisfied with my smoked cheeses when they were smoked over 40-44 degrees. Probably in the 50s. I've done it in the 30s and wasn't too satisfied with it


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Sep 22, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> I'll say that I've been more satisfied with my smoked cheeses when they were smoked over 40-44 degrees. Probably in the 50s. I've done it in the 30s and wasn't too satisfied with it



This post got me thinking of doing cheese. So on a day that is 40-50 degrees, can I just put cheese in my MES and put the A-Maze-N tray in without actually turning it on? Would that work?


----------



## Carvendive (Sep 22, 2019)

Yes that's what I'm doing with my pellet pooper.


----------



## fivetricks (Sep 22, 2019)

Yep. I'm gonna do another batch here come October. Actually it will be. A resmoke of the ones I did in March. Will try a good 4 ish hour run when the temps are low 60s


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 22, 2019)

I personally haven't had any issues with doing cheese when it's in the 30's or for that matter 20's, I use the mes 30 with amnps with pellets and the mailbox, I never turn my smoker on. sometimes it just takes a little time to get the draft going.


----------



## Carvendive (Sep 22, 2019)

Yes, I don't think sub 30°F temps outside would matter. I was more concerned about GT (Grill Temp) below 36.

Any opinions on time for hard vs soft cheese?


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 22, 2019)

Carvendive said:


> Any opinions on time for hard vs soft cheese?


not really, I just smoke all mine with hickory for 3-4 hours, let sit in fridge overnight or if it's cold enough I let them sit in the smoker, next day  wrap them or vac pac what ever your going to do. I usually start eating mine after 2 days some let sit a lot longer before eating.


----------



## bradger (Sep 22, 2019)

I smoked various cheddar's think the outside temperature was mid to upper 70's  for about 4 hours, I used the Kaduf Pellet Smoker Tray. Using my gas grill i lit one burner on low until it started smoking put the cheeses on the oppisit side, if they started getting to soft i turn the burner off and let the smoke go nuts.
I would be real careful with the velveeta, you might want to have frozen water battles  around it so it doesn't melt. 
When i posted about cheese smoking some one suggested 2 smokes tried this and it came out better.
also i recommend loosely wrapping it n parchment paper for about 3 days before serving or vacuum sealing.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 22, 2019)

My only advice would be to go lite on the smoke the first time thru with a new type of cheese. Smoke it for a couple of hours. Then let it rest for a day or so in the fridge. Try it. If you didn't get the smoke profile your looking for smoke it again for a couple of hours and repeat taste test. You'll find out how much smoke you like on various types of cheese. 

Chris


----------



## Carvendive (Sep 22, 2019)

Thanks Chris!!! That sounds like a really good suggestion. I can easily do that!

I've always thought of smoking as a one shot kind of thing. I'd never really considered that I could SUCCESSFULLY smoke something repeatedly.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 22, 2019)

Rule number one in smoking: There are no rules. 

Good luck with the cheese. I really like Parmesan and plan on attempting smoking it this fall. It has a very strong flavor and is kind of crumbly to begin with so go slow and let us know how it turns out. Keep the temps low and the smoke clean. 

Chris


----------



## Carvendive (Sep 22, 2019)

Will do Chris. The Montamorii is like that - more crumbly than Parmesan with what taste's like salt crystals. I'm anxious to give it a try.


----------



## bradger (Sep 23, 2019)

Carvendive, now you got me thinking of the trying velveeta


----------



## Steve H (Sep 23, 2019)

Never thought of Velveeta. I wouldn't go more then 2 hours with it at first though. I did fresh mozzarella once for 4 hours. It took on way too much smoke because of the moisture and how soft it was.


----------



## Carvendive (Sep 23, 2019)

Velveeta is a cheese blend. Had it once before and -for me- it's one of, if not the best, smoked cheese I've ever had. Cut the brick in half lengthwise. Then Smoke.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 23, 2019)

Carvendive said:


> Velveeta is a cheese blend. Had it once before and -for me- it's one of, if not the best, smoked cheese I've ever had. Cut the brick in half lengthwise. Then Smoke.



How long and what type of wood did you use?


----------



## Carvendive (Sep 23, 2019)

I didn't. A friend of mine did. And that was years ago.


----------



## bradger (Sep 23, 2019)

Looks like a lot of people are going to be trying velveeta, i'm going to as well as a couple others then mack some mac and cheese.


----------



## clifish (Sep 23, 2019)

you could make real good smoked mac-n-cheese with smoked velveeta, dam-it now I have to add this to the list


----------



## Steve H (Sep 23, 2019)

clifish said:


> you could make real good smoked mac-n-cheese with smoked velveeta, dam-it now I have to add this to the list



Same here.


----------



## bradger (Sep 23, 2019)

clifish said:


> you could make real good smoked mac-n-cheese with smoked velveeta,


I usually do a three cheese mac.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 24, 2019)

Just like everyone else I never thought of smoking velveeta. Curious to see how processed cheese takes on smoke. I use it to make rotel dip. Smoked hot rotel dip sounds like its in my future!


----------



## Carvendive (Sep 24, 2019)

"Damn it, now I have to try it..." Ya'll, you're going to love it! If not, PLEASE LET ME KNOW!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 24, 2019)

Tomorrow it is only going to hit 70 degrees. I might just risk it and try it. With the mail box mod and using dust it should stay below 90.


----------



## cmayna (Sep 24, 2019)

I do Mozzarella typically twice a year during 40-50 degree weather, with apple wood.  Vacuum seal it and let it sit a minimum of 30 days plus in the spare fridge before I eat it.  Typically I have 4-5 blocks from the previous job to last me til I need to touch the new batch.


----------



## bbqbrett (Sep 25, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Just like everyone else I never thought of smoking velveeta. Curious to see how processed cheese takes on smoke. I use it to make rotel dip. Smoked hot rotel dip sounds like its in my future!



I was going to do some last year.  When I bought it was still warmer outside than I would have liked to smoke it.  Put it in my cupboard and forgot about until about a month ago.  Whoops.


----------



## Carvendive (Oct 14, 2019)

Do you freeze or refrigerate smoked cheese after you vacuum seal it?


----------



## bradger (Oct 14, 2019)

I asked the same question a while back, the consensus was refrigerate, freezing could cause texture issues.


----------



## Carvendive (Oct 14, 2019)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Carvendive (Oct 14, 2019)

I'll never rap my cheese in butcher paper again!!! I rapped it for two days and then did the taste test. Yes, the Velveeta needed to go longer. Problem was, rapping it caused them to dry out. Next time I'll try plastic rap.

Re: Velveeta... It DID NOT turn out as I remembered.  I smoked it for 4 hrs. Let it set for 2 days and then tasted it and then smoked it another 2 hrs.  Still not what I remember. 

Edit... We just finished two hunks. My wife is proclaiming it as a success. Creamy smoke.


----------



## Carvendive (Oct 14, 2019)

Re refrigeration or freezing... It may be a mute point. We're going through it so fast that freezing it may be a non issue.


----------



## Carvendive (Oct 15, 2019)

OK, what's your opinions on the smoked Velveeta? I did mine for 6 hrs and we're loveing it! Maybe my taste buds are way off. I'd like to know your opinion.


----------



## Carvendive (Oct 15, 2019)

Chris, I did the initial smoke for 4 hrs on all the cheeses. The Velveeta didn't taste right so after a 48 hr rest I did another two hours of smoke.

  My wife and I can't seem to keep from eating it now. (Also), the Blue is OUTSTANDING! Our salads are WAY more tasty. From here out I'll be using smoked blue.


----------

